# RATM,,and anyone you like



## HoLE (Dec 22, 2007)

I love these guys

YouTube - Rage Against The Machine - Sleep Now In The Fire

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 22, 2007)

these guys are another huge favorite of mine

YouTube - Stone Temple Pilots - Wicked Garden


Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 23, 2007)

how bout this one, these guys are great too

YouTube - Primus - Jerry Was A Race Car Driver: MTV Version

oh yea, love this song too

YouTube - Grateful Dead - Touch of Grey


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

Kassidy said:


> how bout this one, these guys are great too
> 
> YouTube - Primus - Jerry Was A Race Car Driver: MTV Version
> 
> ...


awesome choices kassidy,,and I see ya a grow, happenin,,be in there as well soon,,yeah,,that primus is pretty different,,i got a cd of there's,,somethin about cheese,,lol

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

ever hear of KMFDM,,these guys are pretty good,,I like about 10 of there songs,,this one is good,,don't let the beginning fool you,,but crank it,,and brace yourself

YouTube - WWIII - KMFDM

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's my favourite band, they play loads of different stuff and have loads of guests singers, here's one with Dido its a bit wussy compared to yours YouTube - Faithless,Dido,Faithless Feat. Dido-One Step Too Far. I'll try and find a more hardcore dance one mmmm here ha ha LMAO try dropping a few ectasy pills and standing in the middle of this YouTube - Lasgo, Milk Inc, Sylver - Faithless: Insomnia (LIve). Here's a mellower version of insomnia from Glastonbury (Edit V Festival - the glastonbury version is better and is mellow this one isn't) YouTube - Faithless Insomnia V2006.

Again apologies its very different to the stuff you guys posted but they awesome and very big for the festival, dance, ectasy crownd in the UK.

All the best


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

Fake Plastic Trees said:


> Here's my favourite band, they play loads of different stuff and have loads of guests singers, here's one with Dido its a bit wussy compared to yours YouTube - Faithless,Dido,Faithless Feat. Dido-One Step Too Far. I'll try and find a more hardcore dance one mmmm here ha ha LMAO try dropping a few ectasy pills and standing in the middle of this YouTube - Lasgo, Milk Inc, Sylver - Faithless: Insomnia (LIve). Here's a mellower version of insomnia from Glastonbury (Edit V Festival - the glastonbury version is better and is mellow this one isn't) YouTube - Faithless Insomnia V2006.
> 
> Again apologies its very different to the stuff you guys posted but they awesome and very big for the festival, dance, ectasy crownd in the UK.
> 
> All the best


all are welcome fakeplastictrees,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok more rock ybut part fo teh bands I like anyone heard of Muse? They like to take shroomies every weekend to help with their creativity - it shows YouTube - Muse - House of the Rising Sun a cover and more madness YouTube - Muse - House of the Rising Sun


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

I seen these dudes live at the Docks in Toronto,,they frikkin rocked,,I got a whalin stereo in my van,,had like 50-60 dead looking ppl hangin out in the corner of the parking lot,,all lissenin to my stereo playin Mutter,,just before the show,,wether you were goth ,,punker,,or rocker,,we were all gettin high before the show and just chillin

YouTube - Rammstein - Adios

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## 000420 (Dec 23, 2007)

the MelvinS fucking RULE....

YouTube - Melvins - "The Talking Horse"


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

did I mention RATM

YouTube - Rage against the machine - Killing in the name

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

000420 said:


> the MelvinS fucking RULE....
> 
> YouTube - Melvins - "The Talking Horse"


 
pretty good thxs for comin,,now bring some more

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## 000420 (Dec 23, 2007)

this one is an oldy...but goody from the melvins.....

YouTube - Melvins - Queen


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 23, 2007)

Melvins rule......


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Melvins rule......


actually i like em,,never heard of em before today

so,,you know i like RATM,,lol,,right

YouTube - Rage against the machine - Killing in the name

Keep on Growin

HoLE

did i say that twice,,sorry,,I meant to say ,,I like them YouTube - Rage against the machine - Killing in the name


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 23, 2007)

YouTube - kyuss - green machine

YouTube - Motorhead - Ace Of Spades


----------



## 000420 (Dec 23, 2007)

this one is hard core........

YouTube - The Melvins-"Honey Bucket"


----------



## 000420 (Dec 23, 2007)

000420 said:


> this one is hard core........
> 
> YouTube - The Melvins-"Honey Bucket"



at this time the bass player was Shirley Temples daughter...pretty funny...you can't tell in the video...but in a couple shots you see her face...she looks like a dude from her clothes and shit....


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 23, 2007)

heres another good one

YouTube - Bush - Glycerine

i had a good one earlier, before i got the bong going....


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 23, 2007)

YouTube - ...And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of Dead - Another Morning Stoner


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

not bad,,that honey bucket,,STP is another high ranker with me

YouTube - Stone Temple Pilots- Crackerman & Vasoline

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 23, 2007)

this ones badass tooo

YouTube - Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video


----------



## 000420 (Dec 23, 2007)

another classic...
YouTube - Melvins - Revolve


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

Kassidy said:


> this ones badass tooo
> 
> YouTube - Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video


kass,,thats some awesome old school shit,,i love that one,,total classic,,but at 40,,almost 41,,i try to stay fresh,,check this out

YouTube - Stone Temple Pilots - Sex Type Thing (Live Version)

STP rocks,,and lissen to the base line near the end,,i think Ministry stole somethin

Keep on Growin


HoLE


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 23, 2007)

good thread ya got going hear Hole

heres another

YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Over The Hills And Far Away Music Video


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 23, 2007)

HoLE said:


> kass,,thats some awesome old school shit,,i love that one,,total classic,,but at 40,,almost 41,,i try to stay fresh,,check this out
> 
> YouTube - Stone Temple Pilots - Sex Type Thing (Live Version)
> 
> ...



ya i hear ya hole, i like stp too, how about pearl jam??

YouTube - Pearl Jam-Even Flow


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

nice live version kassidy,,haven't seen that in a while,,but had the disk when it came out,,jeremy,,and,,and,,err,,,,daughter,,were 2 other good ones,,,I always crank the guitar at the end of even flow,,it's mesmerizing

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 23, 2007)

whats up hole stp is bad ass. do you like NIN. i like the song closer lol good times


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

put this song to a Ministry video,,that would be cool,,,good ole Ted,,this song rocks,,and is super-captivating when yur buzzed,,got 8-9 minutes

YouTube - Ted Nugent - Stranglehold

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 23, 2007)

YouTube - GANG OF FOUR - ANTHRAX

Keep them coming I like to hear new music....you can never have enough


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up hole stp is bad ass. do you like NIN. i like the song closer lol good times


y aman,,NIN frikkin rocks,,love that shit in my van,,klik on this

YouTube - Ted Nugent - Stranglehold

Keep on Growin

HoLE

no not that,,this YouTube - Capital G-Nine Inch nails


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 23, 2007)

how about Social D

YouTube - Social Distortion Reach for the Sky


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

gotta love trents lyrics though

YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - ONLY

gonna check out social d in a sec


Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

trent has a lil influence in my online nick,,not curts girlfriend

YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Head Like a Hole

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 23, 2007)

i like listen to these guys too, animal liberation orchestra 

YouTube - ALO ANimal Liberation Orchestra @ Mystic Hot Springs


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

Kassidy said:


> how about Social D
> 
> YouTube - Social Distortion Reach for the Sky


thats pretty good,,like green day times well connected band
,,or times 5


Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

Kassidy said:


> i like listen to these guys too, animal liberation orchestra
> 
> YouTube - ALO ANimal Liberation Orchestra @ Mystic Hot Springs


still lissenin too it,,very refreshing,,kinda claptonish/ccrish

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

anyone from TO,,or U of T may appreciate the hilarity in these dudes,,like very early 80's,,fukkin great

YouTube - Out of My House, Roach

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

and for all you girls out there,,I am not prejudice,,I just monitor my spending,,lol

YouTube - The Bob And Tom Show - The Woman Song

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

thxs to fdd ,,,,I even know who these guys are,,,thxs fdd2blk

YouTube - Ministry - Just One Fix

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 23, 2007)

when I got into rap a lil,,I also liked theses dudes

YouTube - Cypress Hill - Checkmate

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 24, 2007)

again,,I gotta thank fdd for this

YouTube - Ministry Jesus built my hotrod

Keep on Growin


HoLE


----------



## 000420 (Dec 24, 2007)

NOFX.....

YouTube - NOFX - Franco Un-American


----------



## 000420 (Dec 24, 2007)

some old...hard shit...NOFX

YouTube - NOFX - sticki'n in my eye


----------



## 000420 (Dec 24, 2007)

NOFX singing about president BUSH

YouTube - NOFX-Idiot Son of an Asshole(Live @ the Roxy)


----------



## 000420 (Dec 24, 2007)

NOFX - Wolves In Wolves' Clothing

YouTube - NOFX - Wolves In Wolves' Clothing

Impeach Bush...it's the right thing to do....


----------



## HoLE (Dec 25, 2007)

pretty trippy video goes with this,,always did like Trent

YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - ONLY

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Dec 29, 2007)

i like this guys video to a whalin old tune

YouTube - Don Felder - Heavy Metal (Takin' A Ride)

Keep on Growin(and rockin)

HoLE


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 30, 2007)

YouTube - The Urge-Jump Right In

just harvested my first crop


----------



## HoLE (Dec 30, 2007)

Kassidy said:


> YouTube - The Urge-Jump Right In
> 
> just harvested my first crop


awww man,,kassidy,,ltns man,,post some pics,,congrats

Keep on Growin(and harvesting)

HoLE


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 30, 2007)

YouTube - Atmosphere - Sunshine

this ones good too.


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 30, 2007)

HoLE said:


> awww man,,kassidy,,ltns man,,post some pics,,congrats
> 
> Keep on Growin(and harvesting)
> 
> HoLE


i am, left my camera in the car, and its snowing like a montherfucker. ill put them up in the morning! got about 3weeks on my other plant


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 30, 2007)

here two classics

YouTube - Frank SINATRA -New York New York

and

YouTube - What a wonderful world


----------



## HoLE (Dec 30, 2007)

Kassidy said:


> here two classics
> 
> YouTube - Frank SINATRA -New York New York
> 
> ...


cool kassidy,,wanna see em,,I can tell by the tunes the frame of mind yur in,,you must be stoked,,congrats and pics pics pics

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Jan 5, 2008)

Back when they were Red Hot

YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magic

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 20, 2008)

YouTube - Dobie Gray. Drift away

really like this one


----------



## HoLE (Jan 20, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> YouTube - Dobie Gray. Drift away
> 
> really like this one


I've heard that version Kassidy,,good one,,did you know the Rolling Stones did a version

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 20, 2008)

didnt know that

YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son - Music Video

this song sure makes outside look about 85degrees warmer!! damn i cant wait for the warm weather


----------

